# Weekly Competition 2020-45



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post on speedsolving.com or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 U2 F R F2 R U' R F2
*2. *R2 U R F2 U' R' U' R2 F'
*3. *F2 U2 F' U R' U2 F R2
*4. *U F U F' U' R' U2 F2 R2
*5. *R2 U F' U F' R2 F R U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' R' F' D2 L F U' B' D2 U' B' U2
*2. *D2 B' L2 D2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 F' D L2 U2 R' B' U' L' F R' F2
*3. *B2 U2 R U2 R D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D L B' U2 R' D R' B F' L'
*4. *F D' R' U F' R U D R B' U2 R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U R2 U2 B2
*5. *F' U2 B L U' B' R U' D' R' F L2 F2 B L2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 D2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B Fw' F L U2 L2 R D2 B Fw2 D2 L' R2 B F2 L' Rw' R B' Uw2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 R' Fw2 D B2 Uw2 L2 D L2 F2 U F2 Rw F' L2 R' B' L2
*2. *R' Fw2 L2 Fw' F2 D2 Uw R Uw' L Fw' Rw2 R' D' Uw' L R2 F2 L F2 U R' F' R2 F' Rw2 B F D Uw2 L2 U R Uw Rw2 Fw2 L' R' Fw F'
*3. *D' Uw L2 R2 F Rw B2 L2 Rw' F2 L' Rw2 Uw2 B2 Fw Rw U F2 D2 R B2 Fw U2 B2 R D Fw2 F2 R' B2 D F L2 B2 F' R2 U Fw Uw R
*4. *F2 D Rw' D' Fw2 R2 Uw U' R2 D B F2 L2 D' L2 Rw2 D' U2 Fw' F L Rw D U' B Uw B' Fw2 F2 L2 R2 F2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 B' U L Rw2
*5. *Rw2 F D Uw2 Rw2 B U' Rw2 R' Uw2 Rw Uw2 Fw Uw2 L B2 L R D2 Uw' U B F D2 Rw2 R2 B2 Rw2 F L' Rw2 Uw' Rw' R F2 Rw2 R F D Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw2 U' Lw' Rw' F Uw2 L Uw2 L2 Lw' Rw Dw' R Uw Lw' R2 B2 D2 Fw' Dw2 Lw2 F Uw2 U B Dw B2 F' Lw2 Dw' L' Dw2 L Lw' D' Uw R2 Bw Fw L2 Rw R' Bw Rw U2 Lw2 D' L Lw2 U2 R Bw2 U2 Bw Fw Rw' Uw R2 B2 L
*2. *Bw2 R2 Fw' Rw Bw' Fw' F R2 U2 Bw Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 R' Uw Fw2 Rw D2 L Fw' D2 Bw2 L' Lw Fw' D Rw' R' Dw' F R Fw Dw' Lw' D U' Bw Fw D2 Fw' U2 B Fw2 D2 Uw Bw Dw2 U2 Lw D2 U' Rw Bw F2 D' Fw U' B' Bw Fw2
*3. *U' R2 U Lw Uw2 B Uw2 Bw L' Lw' R F2 Lw D R2 Bw' Rw2 D2 Dw' U2 B' F U2 L' Rw Dw Bw2 D U Fw2 Uw2 B Bw' Lw2 Rw2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F2 L' R B2 R Uw' U2 R F Lw' D2 Uw2 U' Rw' Dw L B Bw' Fw2 Rw U
*4. *D2 B U2 B' Fw2 Uw B2 F' Dw2 Uw' U2 Lw2 Rw Dw2 Uw' Lw2 R Bw' Fw2 F Dw' B F D2 L' R2 D2 R2 Dw' Rw D2 Fw' Uw' L Fw Lw' Bw Dw2 F Dw' U2 B' Dw2 Uw' U' Bw Fw' F Dw2 B2 Fw F' Uw Fw2 F' R F2 L' Lw2 R2
*5. *L' Bw D2 Dw2 U L Lw' Bw' F2 D' Fw' Rw2 Uw2 Bw F' L Fw Uw' B' F Rw2 Bw' Lw' Uw2 B' R2 B D2 Lw' R' Dw2 U Lw2 Dw Bw' Dw' Bw2 Fw' Dw2 Rw' B' Lw2 R F2 R' Bw F' Dw2 Rw' Dw F Dw2 Uw B D' Uw' B2 F2 R Dw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *D' U 2R2 3F F L 2R2 D 2R D' 3U 2U2 U R2 2B F2 D 3R 2F' 2L' B F2 D2 2D2 2U U' R 3U' 3F U' 3F2 2U' 3R2 2B2 F' 2L2 3R' 2R' 2F 2L' U' L 2R U L2 F2 L 2L D U B2 3F 3R' R 2D 3R 3F2 D2 2B' L' 3R 2R2 U2 L' 2R2 R' B 3R 2U U
*2. *2L' 2R' R' D2 2B' 3F' D' 3U' U2 R2 2B' 3F' 2F' 2U 2L 3R R 2B L' 2L 3R B' 2F' 2U2 B2 D 2B' L 2U L 2R2 3U 2B' 3U' F 3U 2R2 U2 3F' 3U' 2R' B2 2B2 2F2 L2 2L' D2 U' 3F' D' F L 2F' 2U2 3F' 2R2 R' 2D' B' 2U U' 3R' 2D 2B' 3F F' 2D 3U' B2 L2
*3. *R' 2D' 3U2 F2 D2 2L 2R 2D' 2U' R' 2D F' 2L R' F' 2L 3U2 2F L' 2R2 B' 2F2 F D' 2U F' D' B2 2R2 R B2 3F2 2R2 R 3F L 2B2 D 2D 2B R F2 3R 2B U' 2F2 2D' 2B2 2R2 R 3U 2U2 2F L' 3R 2R2 F 3R2 2D' B2 F' 2R 3F2 2U2 U 2B F 2U' 2L' D
*4. *2R 3F 2F F' 3R' 2D2 B2 2B 3R2 R' 3F' 3R2 2B2 2R D2 U 3F D U' 3F 3U' 2L' 3R' 2R' 2F 2D' L2 3U 2F 2L' 3R R2 3F2 2D2 3U U2 2L D' L2 3R2 B2 2D2 3U2 2U U' 2F' D 2U 2F U' B' 2B 2L 3R' R 3F2 L 2L 3F2 2U2 2B 3U 2B2 3R' 2F2 2L 3R' 2B' 2F 3U
*5. *D L' 2B 2F2 D 3U' 2R' 2F' 2U2 U 3R' 2B D' L2 R2 2U' 2F' U' F2 2U L U' F 3U2 B2 2L2 U' L2 3R2 3F' D 3R' B' 2B 3F' U L 3R2 B' 2B' F 2D' 3R' 2U2 F2 U' B 2R2 B2 2B F2 R2 2B2 2R' B 2D' 3F2 3U F L2 3R 2F' D 3U' R' 2B2 2L D 2D' F

*7x7x7*
*1. *B2 F 3R2 3U2 R U' 3F' F2 L2 3U 2B 2U B' 3F' F 3L2 R F' D 3U' 2L2 3U' 2U U 3L2 2D2 2U B 2F' 3L' D' L2 2B 3D 2F' 2L 3L' 2F2 2D' 3R' 2U L2 R' 3F2 2L' 2R2 3D 2L D 3D' U F 2R' 3B2 2F' 3D 3L 2U 3F2 3L2 2D2 3L2 2R2 B2 2D 2R2 2D' 3R' D 2B 2F2 R' 3D2 3L 2D2 3D2 U' R' D' L' 2F 3U' R 2D 2F L' F 3D 3R R2 F2 3U2 U2 2R2 2U' 2L2 3L' 2R2 U2 2L'
*2. *B2 2R2 3B' 2R' U2 R' F' 2L' 3B' 3D B2 2B' 2R2 2D 2B' L 3F2 3L2 2D 3L2 B2 3L2 3D 3F 2F2 2R2 R2 2U' 3F' 2U' L' R' U 3B D2 3R D2 3F L' 2R D' 3U2 L' D2 3U 3R' D 2R' 3U 2R2 D2 2D 3D2 3U 2U' 3L R' 2D2 3U2 F' D' 2B L 2L' 2R' 2U' U 3B' R' 2D2 3U2 3R' 2U R' 2U2 L2 3L' R 2D2 2U U' L2 3R2 2R2 B 2R2 3U' 2U' U2 L' 2R' 3B2 3F 3R 2F' 3L R' 3B 3L' 2U2
*3. *B F' D 2D2 2R' U2 3B2 2F2 3L 2B 3B' 3R2 2R' 2U 2F' 2R2 D2 2R U' 2R' 2B' 3D2 3B 3F' 3R' 3U' 2L' 3R2 R' D B' 2B' 3B' 3U' B 3B2 3F' 2U 3R B 2B' F' L2 B 2D' 3L 2D 3F 2D' U' L 3U' 2U' 3R 3B 3D' 3U' B2 2B2 3F' F L 2L2 R' D2 2B2 3U' 2L 3R2 B 2B2 F 3D2 B2 3F' 2F 2D2 3D2 R2 3D2 3L 2F2 F2 2L U' 3L' 3R 2U2 3L2 3R 3B D' R' 3F2 2U 3B2 3F' U' 2R' 2U2
*4. *D2 R 2B 3B' F U' B' 2L2 2U 3B2 2R 2F2 L2 2R' 3B U' 2F' 2U 3L D2 2U 2L F2 R2 2D2 2L 2R2 3F R' U 2F' D2 3F2 2L 2R 2B 2R2 D 2B2 3F 2L2 3L2 2D' 3U2 U' 3R' 3D' 2U F2 U 2L 2D' U2 F 2D F' D2 2B 2U L' 2L' 3R D' 2D' 3U U 3L 3R' 2U R' 2B2 3B' 3F 2F2 2R D' 2D' 3D2 3L2 3B2 R2 3B 2R' D2 3D' 2U 3R B2 2F D 2D2 U' F2 R' 3U B 2B 3F2 2L' 3L2
*5. *2L D 2U 3F2 2L D2 3U2 2U2 R 3U' 2R' B2 2F2 F 2D' 2B F2 2D 2B2 3B 2L 3R 3U2 2U 3F2 3U U' 3R2 2F2 2L 3R 3D B' R2 D L' 2U' B2 2B2 3R2 2F U2 F' 3D' 3R' 2B' 2D2 3D' R' 3B' R2 B 3F 3D' 2L2 2R' R 3U B U 3B' 3F 2D' 2B2 F2 L 3D F2 3L 3R' R2 2D L 2R' 2F2 2R' 2D' 3D' B' 3U 2F U2 L2 2D' 3D2 3L R F2 D 2U2 U' B' 3F2 3L 2U2 F' 2L2 2B L2 2R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U F' U2 F' R2 U'
*2. *U' R2 U2 F R' F2 U' F2 U2
*3. *F' R2 F U2 R' F R' F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R' L U2 L D B2 D' B2 D' U2 B F2 D' R B' L' B2 U L Fw Uw'
*2. *F' R2 B2 R B R' L2 B2 U2 F D F2 U' L2 F2 B' L2 B D2 Rw2 Uw
*3. *L2 F' B U L2 R2 U' F2 L2 B U' L D F' R' L F B' L2 R' Fw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw B F' D2 Fw F' Uw2 U B Uw' Rw2 R Fw' F2 D2 Fw F Rw2 R Fw L' R2 D2 B' F' R D2 Rw Fw D2 Rw D Uw U R' Uw2 B' Fw D R'
*2. *Fw' L D' Rw' R' Uw2 R' U' F R2 F Uw Fw Rw2 D2 L' B' Fw' D' B' F' U2 B2 Fw D Rw' Fw2 F' Rw2 F Rw R' U R U2 Fw' L Rw2 Uw2 B
*3. *R' Uw2 U' Rw R Uw' U2 B2 Fw D2 R Uw B2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw Uw B Fw Rw2 F2 U' F' L Rw2 F Uw B' Uw L Rw' D2 U Rw' Uw R2 B2 Fw' F2 Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' Bw' L U' F L' Uw' L2 Bw' Rw F Lw2 D2 Uw2 Rw Bw L R' Dw' Rw2 R' F R' U' Bw' Dw' Uw' L2 Lw2 B2 Bw Fw Dw F2 D Lw D2 U B' L Fw2 D B U Fw2 F' D L' Bw2 Lw' R' Bw2 Dw2 B' F L' Lw Rw' F2 D
*2. *Bw2 Lw' Fw Uw2 Lw Dw' Uw Fw' Uw Bw L Uw' R' Dw2 Rw Dw' Bw' Lw' Fw' U2 Lw U Bw2 F' Dw2 Uw Bw2 D' R' Fw2 Uw' Lw2 D2 Dw Uw Rw' F' Dw2 Uw' L' D2 R Uw Lw' Fw' Lw2 Bw Fw' Rw' Dw' Uw2 U2 Fw' D2 Uw F2 D' Uw2 F D'
*3. *U L' D Lw2 Bw' Fw' F L' Fw2 Dw2 F' D Uw Fw' Uw U2 Lw' Dw Lw2 F D L F U' L Uw2 U2 B' Uw U' R2 Fw' L' U' L Bw' Lw2 U' Fw Dw2 Uw' L2 F' L2 D' Uw' B2 Bw Uw' Fw2 F Uw2 L' R B2 Bw' D2 Rw' R' Fw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F 2D 2R D2 2B 2U F 2D' 2F' 2R' R U' 2R2 D2 3R' 2B2 2D 2U2 U 2B2 3U' L' 3F2 2L' 2B2 L 2L B 3R2 2D' F' D L D2 2F2 2U' 3R' 3F 2F R D2 3U 2U' 2L2 U' B2 2B' 2F' 2R2 2D 2F 3U 2L' 3U' 2L D' L2 3U 2B 3R 3F' U 2F2 2D L' 2L D2 L' 2B F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F' 2L 3L 2R2 B R2 3U2 U 3L 3D 2F2 L' 3L 2D' U 3B2 3U' 2L' 3R' 2R' R' 3B2 3D2 B' 3B 2F2 2L' 3U2 R2 3F D' 2U2 R2 D2 U2 2R' 3D2 2L2 3R2 2R2 2U R2 2U2 2B' 2L2 D' 2U2 L' 2U2 3F' 2R' 3U B2 3F2 L 3B' L' 2F' L' 2R2 B2 2R' 2B 3B 2D' 3R' B2 2F' 3R2 3D B' 3D2 F2 3D' L2 F L' 2F' 3L' 2R2 2D 2R' 3F 3L 2F2 2U 2L 3R' D 3D 2U2 2L2 F' 3R2 F' D 3U R2 3F 3L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B R' B' L' U2 B F' U R B2 R' F2 B' R2 L' F R2 L' Fw' Uw2
*2. *U2 F D B2 U2 D R' B' R D' R B' D L2 B L F' D2 L2 Fw Uw2
*3. *L' R' F L' R F B2 L D' R L B' R' D' F2 L F' R U' D' F Rw Uw2
*4. *U D2 L' F' R D' F R2 B2 L2 B' L U2 R' U2 L U R' D R' Fw Uw'
*5. *D2 R' U2 B2 R' B' F U D2 R' F U' L R D' L' D L F2 B' Rw Uw2
*6. *B D2 R L U' F L B' R' U' R D2 L D' R2 L2 D' L' D2 F2 L Fw' Uw'
*7. *F' B2 U2 R B U' B2 L' U2 L U B L F' B2 R2 D' B R F2 Rw2 Uw'
*8. *L B' D' L2 D' U2 L' B2 R F2 L R U' L' D' L D U2 R2 Fw Uw
*9. *F' L D' R' D U' L2 D U' L D B U2 R2 L' U L B2 D' Fw Uw'
*10. *B L' R F2 R2 L2 B2 D' L U2 L' U2 L' B' R' U' D R2 B' U Fw' Uw2
*11. *L B' L2 B' F D' B R2 D2 L' F2 D2 F' B2 R2 L2 D L D U2 L
*12. *U' D2 R' B U R2 F D2 R2 L2 B R2 D2 U2 F' D L' R' B2 R' D Rw Uw2
*13. *L' U D F' U2 D R' B U2 F2 L2 R' D R2 D L' R2 D2 B U2 F Rw Uw2
*14. *U2 F' R2 D U R D2 U R' D2 F' L2 U2 D' R F2 B D F2 R2 Fw' Uw
*15. *U R' U2 L B D U' F2 D' L2 D2 U2 F B U2 L R2 D2 U L Fw Uw2
*16. *B2 F' L2 B R' L D2 B2 R U' D' R' L D R' U D F' L2 Fw' Uw
*17. *U2 B2 F' R2 L' U2 L2 B' L2 B' F' D2 B F' R F2 R' L' D2 R Fw' Uw2
*18. *F R2 F B2 U L R2 D' R2 L2 B L2 B D' U2 R' F U' B L2 Fw' Uw2
*19. *F L2 D2 U2 L2 F2 U' D F' R U L B' L U2 L F D' U B2 Rw2 Uw
*20. *R2 L2 D' F D F D' F2 R D F2 R' B' L2 F' D' F2 U D2 Rw' Uw'
*21. *F2 B2 D' L F' U2 L B' F' R' L2 F L' D L' F2 R D R Fw Uw'
*22. *L' F L' U B U' R' B2 R D2 B' U B2 R' F D' B' R' U' L R' Fw Uw'
*23. *U D' L B' F U2 L' D B2 D2 L' F2 D' L2 F B U D B' R' Fw' Uw'
*24. *B' U D' L' U B R' D' L2 R2 F2 D R2 D U' L D2 F' U Fw' Uw
*25. *B U R' D' U' F R U2 R' L D' B' F2 L2 U' B R' D' F R2 L Fw'
*26. *U2 L' U D' R2 D2 F L' D' B R2 B' U' L B2 L F D L' D2 Fw Uw
*27. *B U' L' B' R2 U F' B2 D U R D2 U' B D2 R2 U' L U' Fw' Uw'
*28. *B' R2 F2 B' U' F' D' B' F2 L' B' U R' U F2 U' B' R B D B2 Rw' Uw2
*29. *B L' R D R2 L2 B U2 L F2 D' B U' R2 L2 U L F D Fw Uw'
*30. *L B U F R B' R' F2 D' R L2 F2 D' R' F' B' D U' L2 Fw Uw'
*31. *D B' L' B' U' F' U F' R2 L2 F' B2 R' B2 D2 F' D2 B' F2 U Rw Uw2
*32. *F2 B' D2 U B' R' L' D F2 R' U' L2 U' L2 R D' R B' L Fw Uw'
*33. *U B' R2 F2 U L2 D' F2 R' L' B U' D B F' D2 B F2 U Rw' Uw
*34. *L F2 B' D B2 D2 F L' R' U2 B2 F L' F D L D F' R' U2 Fw
*35. *R' D B' L2 F L' F' R2 U' R2 D B' D L2 B R2 U' D R Fw' Uw
*36. *B' L U2 B' L D2 R U2 B D' L2 U' D L D2 B' L2 R' B' F' Rw' Uw
*37. *U2 B' R F2 B' D2 F D' U F2 D' U' F2 L F' L B L' R2 F2 D' Fw' Uw
*38. *U2 B D F' U' F D U R' B2 U' L2 F B' D' U2 L F U2 D Rw Uw'
*39. *B2 F2 U2 D L' F2 R F' D B2 U2 B' R F2 R2 F D B2 U Fw' Uw'
*40. *D2 U' F' B U F2 U D2 L' F' B' L B2 R' L' F2 D L' B' Rw2 Uw'
*41. *R' D2 L' F2 D' B U2 D B2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 B' R F2 L' D U' B2 Rw Uw'
*42. *F2 U2 D2 F' U' D' L2 U2 F2 R U2 L' B2 R' D2 U B' R' U L' U Fw' Uw
*43. *D2 B' R2 L' B U2 B' U F' U2 B U2 D' R' D' R2 U' L2 U' D B2 Rw' Uw'
*44. *U2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' R U B F' L' F2 D2 B2 F U2 L' R' F' Rw' Uw2
*45. *U' L' D F' U2 L' D U L' U2 D2 L' F B D F2 U L D2 Fw Uw
*46. *U L2 B' L2 R' F2 R' F L' U2 B2 U D' F2 R F2 L2 R2 D L' B' Rw Uw
*47. *B L2 F2 U2 F R2 U2 B D L2 F U' L' F R2 B R L' B' R F2 Rw Uw'
*48. *L R U' B R2 B2 D' U F R B L' F R F2 U' D2 F2 R2 B U' Fw
*49. *F' L R2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 B R' U2 L2 B2 R2 B R B2 D' F' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*50. *F' B' R' B R F2 L2 F D' B' D L R B2 U F B L B D2 Rw2 Uw
*51. *R' L' F2 L D' B R2 D2 L2 R B R2 B U B' R U2 R2 D F' D Fw' Uw2
*52. *R U' R2 D L' B2 U2 D' R2 B2 D R' D' F' D2 F' D B2 F' R2 D Rw' Uw'
*53. *L' F' U' F2 D2 R U B2 R2 D F R D' R F' D2 F' D2 F' U' L' Fw' Uw
*54. *F' U B2 R2 D' R' D2 B L2 U R U' L2 U2 F B L' D R2 B2 F' Rw' Uw2
*55. *U2 F' L' R' D2 U L2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 D' L2 F2 B2 L' D' U R2 Fw' Uw
*56. *U' R2 F' U R B2 D' R L' B' F2 L F2 D F' D R' L U B2 L2
*57. *B' F2 D' U2 R' L B' L2 R2 D' F R2 L' F2 D L2 U R U D2 Fw' Uw
*58. *F2 L' D R2 B2 L2 R' B2 U L' U2 R' D2 B L' B F2 U2 F2 U2 R Fw' Uw'
*59. *D F D2 R U' R2 L D' B' D2 U' R D' B' D' F' B R2 B2 R2 B2 Rw'
*60. *U B2 U' R' D' L2 B' U F B D' B' F L2 D F B' U' L2 R' Fw Uw
*61. *D2 U' R' D' L2 D L' F B' U2 F2 U R2 D' B' L2 D B' U2 R Fw Uw
*62. *U L2 F D' F2 D' F' D2 R2 L' U' B2 D2 B L' R' D L' B' D Rw' Uw2
*63. *L' R' B L R B' D2 R2 D B R B' D2 R F' L' B F2 L D2 R' Fw' Uw2
*64. *F' B D2 U L2 F2 B2 L' R' B R' L' B2 F2 L' D' U2 R' D' B2 Rw2 Uw
*65. *U B U' D2 B L2 R' F U' L' U R' U D2 R2 U R2 F B'
*66. *B' D2 R' D' U' L2 U B2 U2 L' U' D2 B' U L2 U2 B' U2 D' Fw Uw'
*67. *B R D B R2 L' F' R U R' D2 U B2 D L2 R2 U2 B R' Fw Uw'
*68. *D U B2 F' L' B L2 R F2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 B' U' B' D F R Fw' Uw
*69. *F2 D2 U F2 D' B L2 B D' U' B D U' L F2 B R' D2 F' R2 Fw Uw'
*70. *B' R2 F2 R U2 F D' L' D F' L U L2 R U2 F' B R2 B D' Fw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B R2 B' U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B L2 B2 D U2 R U' L B' D2 L2 B F'
*2. *F L2 U2 D F2 L B D' R F2 D2 F U2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 F2 B
*3. *D' L2 D B2 F2 D L2 U L2 B2 D' F' R' D2 B' F L U R U2 B
*4. *R2 F D2 B U2 F D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 R B L' B' D U2 R B2 D R2
*5. *F' D' L' D' B' U B R' D B' U' R2 D' L2 D' R2 U' L2 D' R2 U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 D B2 R2 F2 R' U' L2 F' L2 D B' U F R'
*2. *R' F D2 L2 F R' B U' D' F' R2 B2 D' F2 B2 D F2 D L2 U' D'
*3. *B2 F' D2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 F' R2 F' D' R' U B L R2 B U B' D
*4. *L2 D2 F2 D' F2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 R' D2 F' U' B' U2 F2 U' R F U'
*5. *B2 D2 L2 B D2 B L2 B' R2 D2 R2 U' F R U2 L' B' D2 F' D2 F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 R2 U2 R2 B F L2 F D2 U2 B L' B' R' B' D F2 U' B2 R
*2. *R2 B2 R2 F R2 F L2 D2 F' L2 F L R2 F2 U' L2 R2 U R F U
*3. *B2 U2 L2 B' D2 B D2 U2 F R2 F' L B2 U B2 U R B U2 L2 F2
*4. *R2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U L2 F' D L2 D' R B2 L U' F' R'
*5. *R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 R' F U2 R2 D2 F' U L R D R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D' B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D B2 L2 R2 B L' R' F' D L' D' R2 B' U R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F' R2 B R2 F' D2 U2 R2 D2 F R B L F R' U' L' D' B F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 B R2 B2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 L D U2 F2 L R2 B' D' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U F2 U' R' F U2 F R' U
*3. *F2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 U' L F' L F2 D' L2 B R2
*4. *U B' L2 R Fw2 F' R B2 F2 Uw' B Fw D' U L' U2 Fw2 Rw' R2 D Rw2 D' U2 B' R2 U' B' Fw2 F U2 B2 L U F R U Fw' L' Rw' U2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F R U' F' U F2 R2 F' U
*3. *U2 F D2 F R2 F' L2 B2 F' R2 F L' U2 L' D2 B F2 U F2 D' F
*4. *L' Rw2 D' Rw2 R D2 Uw L R' Uw L' B F2 U L2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 U' Fw F' Uw' B' L2 Rw' R2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 D' B' U' B' Fw' L2 D2 Uw' U'
*5. *F L Rw' R U' B' Fw' Dw2 R Dw2 U Lw2 Rw Uw' L2 Dw2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 L' Rw2 Dw' F' U2 B2 Fw F' L' Lw Rw2 R' D' Fw' Uw' U2 Rw D Fw2 Uw2 L2 Rw Fw2 Lw' Rw2 Uw' R2 B2 Dw2 U' Fw' Dw B' D2 Lw Fw Uw F' Lw2 D' Uw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F2 U F' U2 R2 U' R U
*3. *R2 D2 L2 B2 F' D2 B' R2 F R2 U' B R' B' R' B' L D R U'
*4. *D2 U2 L2 D2 Uw U B F' L2 F2 R U Fw Uw F L2 R2 F' Uw2 U2 Rw R2 U' Rw' Uw2 U2 B R D2 L B2 L2 Rw2 R Uw' F' D' R2 D U
*5. *Fw F' Uw' B2 Rw2 R2 Bw' F2 L Uw' Bw' L2 Dw F' Rw Uw B Dw2 Fw' U R' Uw' Bw2 U Fw F L2 D2 Lw R B D' Dw2 Rw Uw L Uw Bw' Lw Bw2 Fw L' Bw Rw2 B2 R2 F2 D U F2 D Lw2 D2 L R2 Dw' Fw2 Dw B' R
*6. *2U2 U2 R2 3F' F2 D' 2F2 3U' F D' 3R 2D L 3U' R 2B' D' 2L2 2B 2U' 3R2 D 2B' 2D' 3U2 3F' 2D' 3U U2 F' U' 2L2 B R2 B2 3F2 F2 R' 3F' 2L' 3U 2L' R2 2B2 2R F' 3R' 2R R2 2D 2B2 3F2 F L2 R' B 3U 2L2 R 3F2 3U2 B F' L2 2R2 U 2F2 2U2 2B' D2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' R2 F R F' R2 U2 F
*3. *L' U R2 D B L F' R' B L' B2 R U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2
*4. *Fw' Rw2 U' R2 B Fw Uw B' R2 U2 Rw2 R' D2 B2 F L2 Uw R Uw2 B' Fw' D2 R2 D F2 R2 Uw R Uw2 L Fw Uw' U' F U' F D Uw Fw Rw
*5. *L' B2 R Uw2 Bw' R' Uw2 R2 B Fw F Dw' Uw' R' Bw Lw2 D Rw R' Dw2 U' L B2 L D2 R' Uw2 L Rw R2 B L2 Lw2 Rw Bw Fw2 Uw2 B2 D Dw2 Uw L' D' R Fw2 Lw Rw B2 Fw2 L' Fw' Uw' U2 R2 D2 B2 Fw' Rw Dw2 B
*6. *L 3R 2D2 3U' F2 D2 3U' 2R2 R' 3U2 2B2 F 2R2 3U2 2U2 2L R F 3U' U L2 B' 2U F' 3U' U2 2L2 2F2 3U U 2L B' 2R 2F2 U L2 2L2 3R2 2R R' 2B 3F' 2D L U2 2L' 2U' 3R' 2D 3F2 3R' 2U' B' F2 3U' 2F2 2L2 B2 2U' R2 B' 2D2 2U' 2B2 L2 U 2F 2R2 2B2 2F
*7. *3L 2B' 2R U 3R' 2D 2B2 2F 3L B' 3B' 2F 2U 2F' L 2L2 3L B2 D2 3D 2L2 D' 2D' 3U 2U' U' 3B D' 3F L2 2R2 D2 3B2 2D 2U 2B' 3B2 3D2 F2 2L D2 3D' 3R' B 3D 2R2 R B 2F' U2 B D2 3U' L2 U' 2B2 D' 2L 3L 2R2 2B' D2 2U' 3F' 3L 3R 3D2 3R2 3U 2U 3R2 2D 2B2 U2 R2 2D' B2 L2 3L2 2F' 2U 3F' 2F 2U F2 U R' B' 3F 2F F 3R2 R' 3U' 3B' 2R2 3D2 R D 3F

*Clock*
*1. *UR3+ DR0+ DL4- UL5- U0+ R5- D4+ L5- ALL6+ y2 U3+ R3- D0+ L2+ ALL1- UR DL UL 
*2. *UR2- DR2- DL3- UL0+ U3+ R0+ D4+ L2+ ALL5- y2 U2- R3+ D2- L2+ ALL5- UR DL 
*3. *UR5+ DR5+ DL6+ UL4+ U0+ R1- D1- L4+ ALL3+ y2 U5- R0+ D4- L1+ ALL1+ UL 
*4. *UR2- DR6+ DL5+ UL4- U1- R3+ D3+ L3- ALL1+ y2 U2- R3- D5+ L2+ ALL4+ UR DR DL 
*5. *UR4+ DR3+ DL0+ UL0+ U3+ R4- D4- L3- ALL3+ y2 U5+ R2+ D0+ L2+ ALL1- UR DR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L B' L' B L' B L' l' r' u'
*2. *L R L' B' R' L' R' U l r' b u
*3. *R' U R' B L U' R l u
*4. *U' B U L' B' U' B' U'
*5. *L' U' B' U L U B U r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, 4) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0)
*2. *(1, 6) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 3) / (-5, -5) / (0, 3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, -4) / (4, 5)
*3. *(1, 0) / (3, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, -1) / (-2, -2)
*4. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (4, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (-2, -2)
*5. *(-3, 2) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L B R U' L R B R' B' R' U
*2. *L R L' U' L' U B R U' L' B'
*3. *R U L' U R L U B' U L' U'
*4. *L B L R' U' B R U' B' R L'
*5. *L U L U' L R' U' R U' L U

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
*2. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
*3. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*4. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*5. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U R' F' R2 F R U2 R U2
*3. *D2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U F2 D' F2 U' R B F2 D' F2 U' F' R D2 F'
*4. *B' Uw' B2 D' B2 Uw' R U Rw D' L Fw D' Fw D' Rw' D' U2 L' Rw' R' Uw2 Rw' R F' Rw U2 F' R2 B2 Rw' B2 L Rw R' B' F' D U2 Rw'
*5. *Bw2 Fw2 Dw F2 U Fw' Rw B Bw2 R' Uw Fw Uw' L' Rw U2 Lw2 B F2 Dw Uw2 Fw F' Uw2 Lw2 Rw' U R Fw2 U2 L Lw' U' B2 F' Uw' Lw2 Rw2 B2 Dw2 Uw2 R Bw2 F2 D R Uw' U2 Rw' F' L' Dw B' L' D R Bw' Dw2 L R'
*OH. *D2 F2 B' R U' L2 U' B L' F D F2 R2 D' B2 D B2 D' F2 D F2
*Clock. *UR1- DR1- DL5- UL5+ U4+ R4- D0+ L6+ ALL3- y2 U4+ R3+ D4- L2+ ALL6+ 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U R' L' B R' B R U' l r'
*Square-1. *(1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2)
*Skewb. *B R U' B' L' B' R B U' B' L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B' F R b r b' f L B F' R' F' L' F' L'
*2. *B l b' f l f' l' L' F L R' F' L' B' L' R'
*3. *F l b' l b' f' F l f' B' R B F L F L R
*4. *l L' r' f' F' f' r' b' r L' B' L R' B R' B R'
*5. *B' L' B' R' F' r b' l' f' F L R F R B' R B'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw' R Lw U Bw' U' L' R Bw' U' B Uw' Lw Uw' Lw' Rw Lw' Bw Rw' Uw' u l' r b
*2. *Lw L' Rw' R Uw' Rw' Bw' U L R' B' Rw Lw' Rw' Bw Uw' Bw' Uw Bw u' r b'
*3. *Uw' U' R Lw' Bw' U Lw' U Rw L' Bw Lw' Bw' Rw Bw' Lw Uw u l' r b'
*4. *B' Lw' U' Bw' L' Rw' Uw' R Uw L' B Rw' Uw Lw' Rw Uw' Bw' Lw' u
*5. *Lw Rw L B' Rw Uw U L' B Uw' L Uw' Lw Rw Lw Bw Rw Lw Bw Lw u' l r b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D2 L2 D R2 U L U2 R2 D L D R D L2 U R2 U L3 D R2 U L2 D R2 D L U3 L D2 R3 U L U R
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D L D L U3 R2 D R D L2 D R2 U L2 U R U R D2 L3 U R2 U R D2 L2 U R U L2 D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D2 L D L U R U2 R D R D L U R D2 L2 U R2 D L U2 L D L D R2 U L2 U R U L D R2 U
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R D R U L U R D L2 U R D L U L D R U R D L D2 R U R U L2 D L U R D2 L U R3 D L2 U R2 U L U
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R U L U R D R U2 L D R D2 L U L2 U R2 D L2 U R D2 L U2 R D2 R2 U2 L2 U R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U R2 D' B2 U2 R' F L F' R F R U B' D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U L' B L U' B U2 L' U' D2 R2 F U2 F2 L2 B U2 F U2 F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 D F2 U F2 R D2 L R2 U' F' D' L2 B U2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D' L2 F2 D L2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U F R' D' B' U R2 D' R D R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F B2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 L2 R' U L' B U' B' R F' D U F2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L' D2 L D2 F2 R B2 L2 R' F2 U2 F R D R2 U L U B' F' D2
*2. *U2 F L2 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 B' L2 B R D2 L' D' B' F2 U' B' D2 U
*3. *B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R' D' B D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B'
*4. *D2 F' U2 R2 D2 F D2 F2 L2 D2 R' F D U' R U' L' D B2 F2
*5. *U' F2 D' R2 U R2 D' F2 U2 F2 R U2 R F2 R2 B2 F' L' D F'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UR UF UL UB UL UF UB UR UL UF UR UF LB UB RF UR UB UL UF UR UB LB UL LB RB UB UR RB UR LF UL UF LF UL UF LF UL UF LF DR DB RB DL LB UB UL DR DB RB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- LF+ UF LF+2 RB+ DR RB+2 UR+2 DF+2 RF+ UR-2 DF DL LB-2 DF+2
*2. *UR UB UL UB UL UF UL UF UR UF UL LB UL UF UR UB LB RF UF UL UB RF UF UL LB LF UF UL UB UR UB RB UR UB UL RF UF RB DB DL LB UL DB DL DF LF UF DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LF+ UF-2 DB+ RB
*3. *UR UB UR UL UF UR UF UL UF UL UF UL UB LB RF UF UR UL UB RF UR UF UL RF RB LF UL UF UB UR UB LF UF UL UB RB UB UR RF LF DL LB UB LF UF UR DR RF RB DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL LF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+ UF UR+2 LB+ DB LB- UB+2 DR+2 RB+
*4. *UF UR UF UB UR UL UF UR UF UR UF UB RF UR UF UL LB UB UR UL UF UR UB RF UR UF RB UB LF UL UF UL UF UB UL UF LF UF UR RB DF RF DL LF DR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB RF UL+ UB UL+2 DR+ RF UF+2 DR+2 RB+2 UR+ UF+ RB DB DL-2 DF+2 DL+2 DF-2 UF+2 UR+ LF-2
*5. *UF UR UF UR UF UB UL UF UB UL UB UR UB UR RF UF UL UB LB UB UL LB UB UL UF UR UB RB LF UF UL UB UR LF UL UF UB UR UL RB UB RB LF DB DL LB DR RB UB UR UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF+ UF UR RB-2 UB RB+2 DL LF+2 UL+2 DB+2 LB+ UL+ UR-2 DB+


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 10, 2020)

Results for week 45: Congratulations to ichcubegerne, Niclas Mach, and Dream Cubing!

*2x2x2*(100)
1.  1.30 Legomanz
2.  1.31 JoaquinRuenes
3.  1.46 Squeaks


Spoiler



4.  1.47 Charles Jerome
5.  1.55 Khairur Rachim
6.  1.66 OriginalUsername
7.  2.19 Rubadcar
8.  2.38 aidenkimm
9.  2.50 Luke Garrett
10.  2.88 Logan2017DAYR01
11.  2.91 oskarinn
12.  2.92 Christopher Fandrich
13.  3.08 Heewon Seo
14.  3.11 remopihel
15.  3.14 Sub1Hour
15.  3.14 BradenTheMagician
17.  3.38 GAN CUBER
18.  3.47 BraydenTheCuber
19.  3.51 ElyasCubing
20.  3.58 MCuber
21.  3.61 mihnea3000
22.  3.66 sigalig
23.  3.76 Santha Ruban
24.  3.79 tJardigradHe
25.  3.80 Dream Cubing
26.  3.98 G2013
27.  4.02 mrsniffles01
28.  4.04 Niclas Mach
29.  4.07 Isaac Latta
30.  4.11 DGCubes
30.  4.11 Fred Lang
32.  4.12 Cuz Red
33.  4.20 NewoMinx
34.  4.27 abhijat
35.  4.29 wearephamily1719
36.  4.34 FaLoL
37.  4.38 ichcubegerne
38.  4.45 BMcCl1
39.  4.46 Ianwubby
40.  4.50 vishwasankarcubing
41.  4.56 MattP98
42.  4.57 [email protected]
43.  4.61 50ph14
44.  4.66 bennettstouder
45.  4.69 d2polld
46.  4.75 NintendoCuber
47.  4.96 teehee_elan
48.  5.02 oliverpallo
49.  5.11 Jam88
50.  5.14 abunickabhi
51.  5.18 loffy
51.  5.18 cheaj99
53.  5.20 Utkarsh Ashar
54.  5.28 Moreno van Rooijen
55.  5.46 aarush vasanadu
56.  5.48 lumes2121
57.  5.56 Cooki348
58.  5.63 Cremeneanu Lucian
59.  5.67 Jerome speedcuber
60.  5.70 Mo_A2244
61.  5.96 anna4f
62.  6.15 swankfukinc
63.  6.33 Skewb_Cube
64.  6.39 LittleLumos
65.  6.50 Sitina
66.  6.56 l0lIb0y
67.  6.58 Lewis
68.  6.65 qwr
69.  6.66 John Benwell
70.  6.67 YaleZ1023
71.  6.70 PingPongCuber
72.  6.85 breadears
73.  6.89 Batman123
74.  6.98 Liam Wadek
75.  7.01 TheCuber12345
76.  7.41 rdurette10
77.  7.54 Salvatore765431
78.  7.76 TheSlykrCubr
79.  7.80 Mike Hughey
80.  7.86 ryan_soh
81.  7.92 MarkA64
82.  7.95 david706cuber
83.  8.44 Jrg
84.  8.67 nevinscph
85.  8.78 Moosekacha
86.  9.08 linus.sch
87.  9.21 One Wheel
88.  9.44 Rubika-37-021204
89.  9.55 HippieCuber
90.  9.74 sporteisvogel
91.  9.77 thomas.sch
92.  9.82 KyleTheCuber
93.  9.87 shqdowcuber
94.  9.96 hebscody
95.  13.43 Jacck
96.  15.25 Crazycubesolver
97.  16.54 MatsBergsten
98.  17.01 Caleb Rogers
99.  18.58 XIQTF
100.  19.65 pineapple cuber luca V


*3x3x3*(139)
1.  7.22 Luke Garrett
2.  7.77 OriginalUsername
3.  7.98 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  7.99 Khairur Rachim
5.  8.00 gottagitgud
6.  8.31 tJardigradHe
7.  8.56 cuberkid10
8.  8.76 JoaquinRuenes
9.  8.96 Legomanz
10.  9.06 Heewon Seo
11.  9.14 aidenkimm
12.  9.45 thecubingwizard
13.  9.54 Christopher Fandrich
14.  9.62 NewoMinx
14.  9.62 Rubadcar
16.  9.67 Dream Cubing
17.  9.82 G2013
18.  9.88 abhijat
19.  10.14 MegaminxMan
20.  10.15 mihnea3000
21.  10.27 goidlon
22.  10.34 remopihel
23.  10.36 ichcubegerne
24.  10.49 Logan2017DAYR01
25.  10.57 FaLoL
26.  10.63 fun at the joy
27.  10.73 BMcCl1
28.  10.76 BradyCubes08
29.  10.77 Niclas Mach
29.  10.77 Nitheesh
31.  10.80 Keenan Johnson
32.  10.89 Isaac Latta
33.  10.93 vishwasankarcubing
34.  11.06 MCuber
35.  11.11 BradenTheMagician
36.  11.14 turtwig
37.  11.38 FishyIshy
38.  11.47 BraydenTheCuber
39.  11.50 mrsniffles01
40.  11.63 abunickabhi
41.  11.68 Fred Lang
42.  11.71 20luky3
43.  11.75 NathanaelCubes
44.  11.96 Sub1Hour
45.  12.05 sigalig
46.  12.07 DGCubes
47.  12.08 ElyasCubing
48.  12.11 Cooki348
49.  12.18 MattP98
50.  12.63 Keroma12
51.  12.68 Cubing5life
52.  12.87 trangium
53.  12.91 Utkarsh Ashar
54.  13.01 Santha Ruban
55.  13.32 nico_german_cuber
56.  13.36 wearephamily1719
57.  13.57 pizzacrust
58.  13.61 Liam Wadek
58.  13.61 l0lIb0y
60.  13.69 cheaj99
61.  13.76 d2polld
62.  13.80 revaldoah
63.  13.94 bennettstouder
64.  14.06 lumes2121
65.  14.09 xyzzy
66.  14.46 aarush vasanadu
67.  14.51 Ianwubby
68.  14.60 Cuz Red
69.  14.64 50ph14
70.  14.80 Skewb_Cube
71.  14.82 Salvatore765431
72.  14.84 breadears
73.  14.98 nevinscph
74.  15.00 Pfannkuchener
75.  15.06 jake.levine
76.  15.24 PingPongCuber
77.  15.27 thatkid
78.  15.30 Jam88
79.  15.31 Brady
80.  15.75 cckkbb
81.  15.78 R Prime
82.  15.92 NintendoCuber
83.  16.07 swankfukinc
84.  16.18 John Benwell
85.  17.00 MarkA64
86.  17.05 Hunter Eric Deardurff
87.  17.27 Moreno van Rooijen
88.  17.29 GAN CUBER
89.  17.32 rdurette10
90.  17.35 riovqn
91.  17.39 teehee_elan
92.  17.44 loffy
93.  17.51 xander3
94.  17.55 Petri Krzywacki
95.  17.86 LittleLumos
96.  18.04 Jerome speedcuber
97.  18.59 Mo_A2244
98.  18.64 YaleZ1023
99.  18.90 Cremeneanu Lucian
100.  18.97 cwirkus50
101.  19.38 MattHallTV
102.  19.48 filmip
103.  19.66 TheSlykrCubr
104.  20.01 Lewis
105.  20.09 UnknownCanvas
106.  20.19 anna4f
107.  21.68 SpeedCuberSUB30
108.  22.00 TheCuber12345
109.  22.01 HippieCuber
110.  23.13 david706cuber
111.  24.06 ryan_soh
112.  24.28 Mike Hughey
113.  24.48 Jrg
114.  25.74 hebscody
115.  26.11 One Wheel
116.  26.29 swburk
117.  26.31 Ferdzio
118.  26.46 Rubika-37-021204
119.  27.16 J perm
120.  27.66 freshcuber.de
121.  28.78 KyleTheCuber
122.  28.91 PCCuber
123.  28.96 Moosekacha
124.  29.50 Squeaks
125.  29.76 linus.sch
126.  29.97 Caleb Rogers
127.  30.20 anderson_1231
128.  31.06 Muhammad Ahmed Hasan
129.  34.35 Jacck
130.  36.69 MatsBergsten
131.  36.92 XIQTF
132.  37.64 dav3
133.  38.30 Batman123
134.  45.65 Crazycubesolver
135.  48.55 JailtonMendes
136.  49.12 Joshua smith the cuber
137.  1:12.50 C Perm
138.  1:54.13 RadicalRick
139.  DNF StuntPlayZYT


*4x4x4*(75)
1.  31.19 Heewon Seo
2.  31.98 OriginalUsername
3.  32.76 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  32.83 Khairur Rachim
5.  34.49 ichcubegerne
6.  35.03 Luke Garrett
7.  36.96 NewoMinx
8.  37.04 FaLoL
9.  38.69 BradenTheMagician
10.  39.54 vishwasankarcubing
11.  39.93 Charles Jerome
12.  39.94 Dream Cubing
13.  40.71 abhijat
14.  40.78 fun at the joy
15.  41.24 Christopher Fandrich
16.  41.81 Rubadcar
17.  41.92 Logan2017DAYR01
18.  41.97 DGCubes
19.  42.20 sigalig
20.  43.46 Niclas Mach
21.  43.73 remopihel
22.  45.36 20luky3
23.  45.69 BraydenTheCuber
24.  46.07 jake.levine
25.  46.68 xyzzy
26.  46.92 Isaac Latta
27.  47.78 wearephamily1719
28.  47.85 Liam Wadek
29.  47.92 BMcCl1
30.  48.00 MCuber
31.  48.13 abunickabhi
32.  49.37 Sub1Hour
33.  49.40 Ianwubby
34.  50.49 swankfukinc
35.  50.70 thatkid
36.  50.84 nevinscph
37.  51.02 Cooki348
38.  53.03 MattP98
39.  53.82 aarush vasanadu
40.  54.61 Jam88
41.  57.79 John Benwell
42.  58.14 Utkarsh Ashar
43.  58.25 breadears
44.  58.37 nico_german_cuber
45.  58.93 Pfannkuchener
46.  1:01.01 revaldoah
47.  1:03.73 LittleLumos
48.  1:03.77 speedcube.insta
49.  1:03.96 bennettstouder
50.  1:06.56 UnknownCanvas
51.  1:07.39 Cuz Red
52.  1:08.85 NintendoCuber
53.  1:11.52 d2polld
54.  1:12.26 Petri Krzywacki
55.  1:12.73 rdurette10
56.  1:12.93 loffy
57.  1:20.27 One Wheel
58.  1:20.71 Jrg
59.  1:25.78 Mike Hughey
60.  1:26.56 cwirkus50
61.  1:28.25 Lewis
62.  1:44.81 sporteisvogel
63.  1:47.08 thomas.sch
64.  1:49.09 Jacck
65.  1:49.38 dav3
66.  1:53.21 Rubika-37-021204
67.  1:54.71 HippieCuber
68.  1:57.83 MatsBergsten
69.  2:03.18 MarkA64
70.  2:09.26 linus.sch
71.  2:10.29 Moosekacha
72.  2:54.92 KyleTheCuber
73.  DNF 50ph14
73.  DNF david706cuber
73.  DNF Caleb Rogers


*5x5x5*(54)
1.  58.90 ichcubegerne
2.  58.94 OriginalUsername
3.  1:00.01 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:00.60 Dream Cubing
5.  1:04.06 Heewon Seo
6.  1:04.10 Khairur Rachim
7.  1:05.72 FaLoL
8.  1:08.11 sigalig
9.  1:11.36 fun at the joy
10.  1:13.26 Luke Garrett
11.  1:13.90 Niclas Mach
12.  1:14.32 mrsniffles01
13.  1:17.50 Keroma12
14.  1:19.83 abhijat
15.  1:21.30 BradenTheMagician
16.  1:24.41 xyzzy
17.  1:28.08 nevinscph
18.  1:29.36 Sub1Hour
19.  1:33.04 Ianwubby
20.  1:34.17 remopihel
21.  1:36.28 Pfannkuchener
22.  1:36.93 BMcCl1
23.  1:38.31 Christopher Fandrich
24.  1:38.99 swankfukinc
25.  1:41.06 MattP98
26.  1:41.52 BraydenTheCuber
27.  1:44.41 Alea
28.  1:46.60 Isaac Latta
29.  1:49.04 breadears
30.  1:49.83 Utkarsh Ashar
31.  1:54.96 NintendoCuber
32.  1:55.09 nico_german_cuber
33.  1:56.73 Liam Wadek
34.  1:58.13 thatkid
35.  2:04.68 UnknownCanvas
36.  2:11.00 One Wheel
37.  2:14.88 rdurette10
38.  2:15.55 revaldoah
39.  2:22.95 l0lIb0y
40.  2:27.37 Jrg
41.  2:31.29 filmip
42.  2:32.22 Cuz Red
43.  2:32.80 Lewis
44.  2:38.70 Petri Krzywacki
45.  2:38.76 Rubika-37-021204
46.  2:44.16 aarush vasanadu
47.  2:54.32 linus.sch
48.  2:59.98 thomas.sch
49.  3:02.82 Cremeneanu Lucian
50.  3:03.00 Jacck
51.  3:06.66 freshcuber.de
52.  3:48.38 MatsBergsten
53.  3:52.31 HippieCuber
54.  4:44.75 dav3


*6x6x6*(26)
1.  1:49.38 Dream Cubing
2.  1:57.89 ichcubegerne
3.  2:01.25 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  2:22.81 Keroma12
5.  2:28.41 Niclas Mach
6.  2:43.13 nevinscph
7.  2:53.54 MattP98
8.  2:56.69 Sub1Hour
9.  3:06.93 Ianwubby
10.  3:09.59 Pfannkuchener
11.  3:11.02 swankfukinc
12.  3:20.59 remopihel
13.  3:38.00 Isaac Latta
14.  3:38.31 Liam Wadek
15.  3:51.63 One Wheel
16.  3:57.37 UnknownCanvas
17.  4:07.62 breadears
18.  4:39.11 Jrg
19.  4:47.28 Lewis
20.  4:55.44 Rubika-37-021204
21.  5:05.21 filmip
22.  5:08.61 sporteisvogel
23.  5:12.24 thomas.sch
24.  5:34.58 Jacck
25.  5:49.63 linus.sch
26.  7:05.97 HippieCuber


*7x7x7*(23)
1.  2:28.66 Dream Cubing
2.  2:56.26 ichcubegerne
3.  3:02.30 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  3:36.06 Keroma12
5.  3:37.30 Heewon Seo
6.  3:37.47 Niclas Mach
7.  3:46.50 nevinscph
8.  3:57.81 Hunter Eric Deardurff
9.  4:26.30 Sub1Hour
10.  4:44.70 MattP98
11.  4:51.19 swankfukinc
12.  5:01.77 Pfannkuchener
13.  5:23.63 Isaac Latta
14.  6:12.25 One Wheel
15.  6:54.79 Jrg
16.  7:41.81 Rubika-37-021204
17.  7:44.97 Lewis
18.  8:03.95 Jacck
19.  8:38.34 sporteisvogel
20.  9:10.91 thomas.sch
21.  9:46.26 freshcuber.de
22.  DNF Ianwubby
22.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(23)
1.  4.32 Charles Jerome
2.  4.52 Khairur Rachim
3.  7.80 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  9.66 GAN CUBER
5.  10.36 Dream Cubing
6.  10.79 G2013
7.  12.65 sigalig
8.  13.45 BradenTheMagician
9.  15.73 fun at the joy
10.  17.76 Christopher Fandrich
11.  18.05 ichcubegerne
12.  20.04 BraydenTheCuber
13.  22.72 MattP98
14.  23.03 Mike Hughey
15.  29.06 nevinscph
16.  30.58 LittleLumos
17.  32.13 Niclas Mach
18.  34.94 Santha Ruban
19.  38.82 aarush vasanadu
20.  1:01.90 MatsBergsten
21.  1:11.26 ryan_soh
22.  1:21.91 Jacck
23.  2:29.52 thomas.sch


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(20)
1.  22.76 sigalig
2.  27.22 G2013
3.  34.24 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  35.39 abunickabhi
5.  55.65 revaldoah
6.  1:30.50 nevinscph
7.  1:38.05 thatkid
8.  1:50.49 Khairur Rachim
9.  1:59.25 MatsBergsten
10.  2:01.45 Mike Hughey
11.  2:19.57 LittleLumos
12.  3:07.46 Jacck
13.  3:32.21 MattHallTV
14.  3:48.57 filmip
15.  8:51.02 freshcuber.de
16.  DNF MattP98
16.  DNF fun at the joy
16.  DNF Niclas Mach
16.  DNF ichcubegerne
16.  DNF anna4f


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(8)
1.  1:40.03 sigalig
2.  4:23.91 Keroma12
3.  5:00.02 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  6:06.48 MatsBergsten
5.  8:16.27 Jacck
6.  11:24.01 filmip
7.  DNF LittleLumos
7.  DNF thatkid


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(5)
1.  15:42.08 MatsBergsten
2.  18:20.18 Jacck
3.  DNF filmip
3.  DNF thatkid
3.  DNF nevinscph

*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(5)
1.  26/31 53:45 Keroma12
2.  8/9 53:35 LittleLumos
3.  4/5 13:10 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  5/8 55:56 PingPongCuber
5.  1/5 50:00 Jacck


*3x3x3 one-handed*(67)
1.  11.17 Pranav Gadge
2.  12.11 Khairur Rachim
3.  12.38 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  12.91 Elo13
5.  13.38 tJardigradHe
6.  14.84 Dream Cubing
7.  14.91 NathanaelCubes
8.  15.15 Luke Garrett
9.  15.30 GenTheThief
10.  15.84 turtwig
11.  15.93 NewoMinx
12.  17.10 Niclas Mach
13.  17.59 Heewon Seo
14.  17.82 Nitheesh
15.  18.01 ichcubegerne
16.  18.53 MCuber
17.  19.29 Logan2017DAYR01
18.  19.33 xyzzy
19.  19.79 DGCubes
20.  19.85 Christopher Fandrich
21.  19.97 mihnea3000
22.  20.17 BradenTheMagician
23.  20.27 remopihel
24.  20.64 FaLoL
25.  21.20 abunickabhi
26.  22.35 G2013
27.  23.01 Cooki348
28.  23.51 Santha Ruban
29.  23.72 lumes2121
30.  24.35 abhijat
31.  24.60 Sub1Hour
32.  25.24 Moreno van Rooijen
33.  25.89 MattP98
34.  25.93 revaldoah
35.  26.16 Isaac Latta
36.  26.55 GAN CUBER
37.  26.95 d2polld
38.  27.31 Ianwubby
39.  27.54 nico_german_cuber
40.  27.89 Utkarsh Ashar
41.  28.58 Jam88
42.  29.74 BMcCl1
43.  30.05 nevinscph
44.  30.07 aarush vasanadu
45.  30.28 wearephamily1719
46.  32.07 pizzacrust
47.  33.09 breadears
48.  33.29 teehee_elan
49.  33.69 swankfukinc
50.  34.07 Cuz Red
51.  35.23 Petri Krzywacki
52.  37.71 TheSlykrCubr
53.  38.45 rdurette10
54.  40.47 freshcuber.de
55.  47.81 NintendoCuber
56.  48.11 Cremeneanu Lucian
57.  48.19 Salvatore765431
58.  48.64 loffy
59.  49.40 Mike Hughey
60.  59.48 Jacck
61.  1:03.23 HippieCuber
62.  1:03.30 KyleTheCuber
63.  1:05.40 sporteisvogel
64.  1:06.09 Lewis
65.  1:15.57 Rubika-37-021204
66.  1:28.40 thomas.sch
67.  DNF hebscody


*3x3x3 With feet*(2)
1.  1:15.28 Niclas Mach
2.  1:49.56 ichcubegerne

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(10)
1.  30.90 Squeaks
2.  34.65 fun at the joy
3.  41.63 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:00.71 Niclas Mach
5.  1:03.40 abhijat
6.  1:06.56 Mike Hughey
7.  1:09.44 BradenTheMagician
8.  1:38.85 Jacck
9.  1:57.71 thomas.sch
10.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(4)
1.  34.00 (33, 31, 38) Mike Hughey
2.  56.00 (53, 61, 54) ryan_soh
3.  DNF (35, 32, DNS) Theo Leinad
3.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) TardySloth

*2-3-4 Relay*(37)
1.  43.71 tJardigradHe
2.  49.10 Heewon Seo
3.  49.56 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  49.61 Khairur Rachim
5.  52.67 Dream Cubing
6.  55.19 Niclas Mach
7.  57.84 ichcubegerne
8.  58.81 abhijat
9.  59.93 fun at the joy
10.  1:02.43 BradenTheMagician
11.  1:04.38 aarush vasanadu
12.  1:05.11 Christopher Fandrich
13.  1:05.20 DGCubes
14.  1:07.96 MattP98
15.  1:08.28 BMcCl1
16.  1:12.37 Ianwubby
17.  1:12.83 aidenkimm
18.  1:13.97 swankfukinc
19.  1:15.24 Sub1Hour
20.  1:17.55 breadears
21.  1:21.76 Jam88
22.  1:26.51 Utkarsh Ashar
23.  1:26.81 NintendoCuber
24.  1:27.84 Pfannkuchener
25.  1:30.84 nevinscph
26.  1:32.93 LittleLumos
27.  1:41.26 rdurette10
28.  1:56.05 Lewis
29.  1:57.70 TheSlykrCubr
30.  2:08.77 Skewb_Cube
31.  2:11.33 Jrg
32.  2:22.01 Mike Hughey
33.  2:27.15 linus.sch
34.  2:27.31 HippieCuber
35.  2:31.93 Rubika-37-021204
36.  2:45.49 Jacck
37.  4:28.03 XIQTF


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(21)
1.  1:45.12 Dream Cubing
2.  1:56.23 Khairur Rachim
3.  2:04.33 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:13.43 Niclas Mach
5.  2:31.21 abhijat
6.  2:33.14 BradenTheMagician
7.  2:33.21 Christopher Fandrich
8.  2:53.26 BMcCl1
9.  3:07.49 Pfannkuchener
10.  3:11.15 swankfukinc
11.  3:19.59 NintendoCuber
12.  3:21.49 Utkarsh Ashar
13.  3:28.27 breadears
14.  4:06.65 aarush vasanadu
15.  4:28.56 Lewis
16.  4:29.77 Jrg
17.  5:26.93 Jacck
18.  5:30.83 linus.sch
19.  5:38.21 Rubika-37-021204
20.  6:39.89 HippieCuber
21.  DNF nevinscph


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(12)
1.  3:42.81 Dream Cubing
2.  4:07.56 ichcubegerne
3.  4:31.46 Niclas Mach


Spoiler



4.  5:16.47 nevinscph
5.  6:21.02 swankfukinc
6.  6:41.42 Pfannkuchener
7.  7:18.23 breadears
8.  9:35.48 Lewis
9.  10:46.91 Jrg
10.  10:48.87 Rubika-37-021204
11.  12:05.76 linus.sch
12.  12:19.99 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(10)
1.  6:30.78 Dream Cubing
2.  7:16.49 ichcubegerne
3.  9:00.34 Niclas Mach


Spoiler



4.  9:04.05 nevinscph
5.  9:34.00 BradenTheMagician
6.  10:42.86 swankfukinc
7.  16:45.65 Lewis
8.  17:47.71 Jrg
9.  19:09.05 Jacck
10.  20:11.08 Rubika-37-021204


*Clock*(35)
1.  3.87 Yunhooooo
2.  4.38 JChambers13
3.  5.01 ElephantCuber


Spoiler



4.  5.64 Liam Wadek
5.  6.40 Josh_
6.  6.73 vishwasankarcubing
7.  7.19 MattP98
8.  8.03 JoaquinRuenes
9.  8.18 tJardigradHe
10.  8.22 BradenTheMagician
11.  8.50 NewoMinx
12.  8.73 50ph14
13.  8.90 mrsniffles01
14.  9.12 Luke Garrett
15.  9.53 Niclas Mach
16.  9.80 fun at the joy
17.  9.83 ElyasCubing
18.  10.65 oliverpallo
19.  10.83 ichcubegerne
20.  10.84 Logan2017DAYR01
21.  11.54 Sub1Hour
22.  12.05 Hunter Eric Deardurff
23.  12.29 revaldoah
24.  14.00 remopihel
25.  14.37 Heath Flick
26.  14.67 abhijat
27.  19.01 Mike Hughey
28.  19.09 Lewis
29.  19.32 aarush vasanadu
30.  20.86 nevinscph
31.  20.89 swankfukinc
32.  21.01 Jacck
33.  23.20 linus.sch
34.  27.24 thomas.sch
35.  29.12 sporteisvogel


*Megaminx*(26)
1.  40.11 Heewon Seo
2.  46.72 NewoMinx
3.  48.46 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  57.42 MCuber
5.  57.46 OriginalUsername
6.  1:01.60 Dream Cubing
7.  1:05.44 tJardigradHe
8.  1:09.89 abhijat
9.  1:10.79 ichcubegerne
10.  1:15.16 Logan2017DAYR01
11.  1:18.61 remopihel
12.  1:24.26 Niclas Mach
13.  1:31.73 swankfukinc
14.  1:35.00 aarush vasanadu
15.  1:35.38 50ph14
16.  1:41.62 Sub1Hour
17.  1:43.97 nevinscph
18.  1:45.91 Isaac Latta
19.  1:57.61 breadears
20.  2:07.33 Lewis
21.  2:51.60 HippieCuber
22.  3:14.39 Jacck
23.  3:21.00 Cremeneanu Lucian
24.  3:53.93 sporteisvogel
25.  4:13.69 Rubika-37-021204
26.  4:18.02 thomas.sch


*Pyraminx*(59)
1.  1.88 tJardigradHe
2.  2.01 Cooki348
3.  2.16 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  2.21 BradyCubes08
5.  2.43 50ph14
6.  2.47 remopihel
7.  2.54 Charles Jerome
8.  2.68 OriginalUsername
9.  2.72 Logan2017DAYR01
10.  2.75 JoaquinRuenes
11.  2.89 ElyasCubing
12.  3.07 Luke Garrett
13.  3.14 Rubadcar
14.  3.23 Heath Flick
15.  3.39 Niclas Mach
16.  3.44 NewoMinx
17.  3.60 BradenTheMagician
18.  3.65 mihnea3000
19.  4.31 MCuber
20.  4.44 Christopher Fandrich
21.  4.58 Jam88
22.  4.61 Isaac Latta
23.  4.70 NintendoCuber
24.  4.85 Dream Cubing
25.  4.88 UnknownCanvas
26.  5.12 Liam Wadek
27.  5.15 Utkarsh Ashar
28.  5.17 wearephamily1719
29.  5.21 [email protected]
30.  5.22 BraydenTheCuber
31.  5.30 fun at the joy
32.  5.34 FaLoL
33.  5.56 MattP98
34.  5.99 ichcubegerne
35.  6.13 Cuz Red
36.  6.24 Sub1Hour
37.  6.31 aarush vasanadu
38.  6.32 rdurette10
39.  6.38 Lewis
40.  7.46 Mike Hughey
41.  7.58 abunickabhi
42.  7.68 abhijat
43.  7.82 nico_german_cuber
44.  8.50 hebscody
45.  8.95 Ianwubby
46.  9.25 swankfukinc
47.  9.80 TheCuber12345
48.  10.75 linus.sch
49.  11.10 Cremeneanu Lucian
50.  11.41 sporteisvogel
51.  11.78 thomas.sch
52.  11.85 HippieCuber
53.  12.77 nevinscph
54.  12.87 Jacck
55.  14.19 anderson_1231
56.  15.90 KyleTheCuber
57.  16.72 YaleZ1023
58.  17.52 Rubika-37-021204
59.  24.86 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(45)
1.  6.67 Christopher Fandrich
2.  7.72 mrsniffles01
3.  7.80 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  9.77 Sub1Hour
5.  10.17 JoaquinRuenes
6.  11.31 BradenTheMagician
7.  11.49 tJardigradHe
8.  12.20 Rollercoasterben
9.  12.21 BradyCubes08
10.  12.25 remopihel
11.  13.80 Brady
12.  13.98 NewoMinx
13.  14.21 ichcubegerne
14.  14.35 BraydenTheCuber
15.  15.79 50ph14
16.  16.06 NathanaelCubes
17.  16.50 Luke Garrett
18.  16.91 OriginalUsername
19.  17.29 MCuber
20.  17.74 Logan2017DAYR01
21.  18.78 20luky3
22.  19.80 MattP98
23.  19.81 cheaj99
24.  20.60 wearephamily1719
25.  20.66 Niclas Mach
26.  21.36 Dream Cubing
27.  21.96 DGCubes
28.  22.38 NintendoCuber
29.  23.78 Sitina
30.  24.48 mihnea3000
31.  25.03 abhijat
32.  34.53 aarush vasanadu
33.  35.66 rdurette10
34.  37.35 Jam88
35.  37.51 Isaac Latta
36.  47.57 Jerome speedcuber
37.  50.30 Cremeneanu Lucian
38.  54.69 Lewis
39.  55.39 nevinscph
40.  58.66 filmip
41.  1:03.73 Mike Hughey
42.  1:11.02 Jacck
43.  1:27.47 sporteisvogel
44.  5:39.92 MatsBergsten
45.  DNF thomas.sch


*Skewb*(48)
1.  2.58 BradyCubes08
2.  2.66 Charles Jerome
3.  3.05 Isaac Latta


Spoiler



4.  3.48 OriginalUsername
5.  3.56 Rubadcar
6.  4.60 NewoMinx
7.  4.79 JoaquinRuenes
8.  4.82 Logan2017DAYR01
9.  5.00 d2polld
10.  5.06 Luke Garrett
11.  5.14 Heewon Seo
12.  5.17 ichcubegerne
13.  5.34 50ph14
14.  5.45 remopihel
15.  5.61 mihnea3000
15.  5.61 MattP98
17.  5.83 MCuber
18.  6.05 mrsniffles01
19.  6.19 BradenTheMagician
20.  6.64 fun at the joy
21.  6.66 Dream Cubing
22.  7.01 DGCubes
23.  7.02 aarush vasanadu
24.  7.42 lumes2121
25.  7.54 Liam Wadek
26.  7.68 NintendoCuber
27.  7.74 Sub1Hour
28.  7.81 Niclas Mach
29.  8.20 [email protected]
30.  8.24 Ianwubby
31.  8.46 Utkarsh Ashar
32.  9.23 BraydenTheCuber
33.  9.84 abunickabhi
34.  10.46 wearephamily1719
35.  11.12 abhijat
36.  11.90 Lewis
37.  12.23 Cremeneanu Lucian
38.  13.69 nevinscph
39.  14.18 swankfukinc
40.  15.22 linus.sch
41.  15.25 Mike Hughey
42.  15.39 Moreno van Rooijen
43.  15.58 TheCuber12345
44.  18.58 Jacck
45.  20.51 pineapple cuber luca V
46.  23.57 MatsBergsten
47.  29.95 sporteisvogel
48.  DNF thomas.sch


*Kilominx*(10)
1.  26.39 ichcubegerne
2.  27.96 Logan2017DAYR01
3.  28.35 abhijat


Spoiler



4.  37.27 Sub1Hour
5.  46.07 Niclas Mach
6.  47.98 Lewis
7.  1:13.73 Mike Hughey
8.  1:25.81 linus.sch
9.  1:39.59 thomas.sch
10.  2:57.17 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(8)
1.  4:26.54 ichcubegerne
2.  4:31.64 BradenTheMagician
3.  5:20.47 Niclas Mach


Spoiler



4.  5:40.23 abhijat
5.  5:56.93 Sub1Hour
6.  6:08.99 swankfukinc
7.  9:11.21 Lewis
8.  13:24.09 sporteisvogel


*Redi Cube*(13)
1.  9.47 BMcCl1
2.  10.39 DGCubes
3.  15.15 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  16.16 Charles Jerome
5.  17.33 BradenTheMagician
6.  18.99 Logan2017DAYR01
7.  19.38 Niclas Mach
8.  21.10 Sub1Hour
9.  34.71 Lewis
10.  37.00 Mike Hughey
11.  40.78 thomas.sch
12.  46.84 Jacck
13.  57.07 Rubika-37-021204


*Master Pyraminx*(8)
1.  34.33 ichcubegerne
2.  55.42 Mike Hughey
3.  59.66 BraydenTheCuber


Spoiler



4.  1:04.51 thomas.sch
5.  1:32.41 Jacck
6.  1:33.77 Lewis
7.  1:43.21 One Wheel
8.  1:43.54 sporteisvogel


*15 Puzzle*(8)
1.  9.35 Hunter Eric Deardurff
2.  15.78 Cuz Red
3.  18.37 MattP98


Spoiler



4.  20.80 ichcubegerne
5.  40.04 linus.sch
6.  40.97 MatsBergsten
7.  45.77 Mike Hughey
8.  4:49.00 Jacck


*Mirror Blocks*(11)
1.  15.42 BradenTheMagician
2.  20.41 ichcubegerne
3.  38.69 Niclas Mach


Spoiler



4.  1:04.09 Sub1Hour
5.  1:10.61 Lewis
6.  1:18.56 abhijat
7.  1:39.89 KyleTheCuber
8.  1:42.29 thomas.sch
9.  2:00.35 Cremeneanu Lucian
10.  2:26.94 Mike Hughey
11.  5:20.30 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(1)
1.  5:25.82 thomas.sch


*Contest results*(161)
1.  780 ichcubegerne
2.  707 Niclas Mach
3.  688 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  665 OriginalUsername
5.  636 BradenTheMagician
6.  613 tJardigradHe
7.  572 Khairur Rachim
7.  572 Luke Garrett
9.  551 Sub1Hour
10.  550 Heewon Seo
11.  546 remopihel
12.  531 Christopher Fandrich
13.  529 abhijat
14.  518 NewoMinx
15.  517 Logan2017DAYR01
16.  501 MattP98
17.  500 Charles Jerome
18.  462 Isaac Latta
19.  446 FaLoL
20.  438 DGCubes
21.  433 MCuber
22.  411 nevinscph
23.  407 JoaquinRuenes
24.  406 fun at the joy
25.  395 BraydenTheCuber
26.  383 Rubadcar
27.  367 swankfukinc
28.  361 sigalig
29.  358 BMcCl1
30.  357 Ianwubby
31.  356 mihnea3000
32.  355 aarush vasanadu
33.  334 mrsniffles01
34.  326 Utkarsh Ashar
35.  316 abunickabhi
36.  313 50ph14
37.  312 wearephamily1719
38.  309 NintendoCuber
39.  308 Liam Wadek
40.  299 G2013
41.  296 Lewis
42.  289 Cooki348
43.  275 vishwasankarcubing
44.  268 Keroma12
45.  266 Jam88
46.  265 breadears
47.  264 BradyCubes08
48.  252 ElyasCubing
48.  252 Cuz Red
50.  250 aidenkimm
51.  244 d2polld
52.  240 Mike Hughey
53.  236 Legomanz
54.  233 Jacck
55.  231 xyzzy
56.  228 Pfannkuchener
57.  224 Santha Ruban
58.  214 revaldoah
59.  204 nico_german_cuber
60.  202 GAN CUBER
60.  202 rdurette10
62.  199 LittleLumos
62.  199 NathanaelCubes
64.  196 lumes2121
65.  188 20luky3
66.  174 Fred Lang
67.  171 Nitheesh
68.  170 Cremeneanu Lucian
68.  170 bennettstouder
70.  169 turtwig
71.  165 MatsBergsten
72.  163 thatkid
73.  161 cheaj99
74.  157 Jrg
75.  154 Moreno van Rooijen
76.  147 UnknownCanvas
77.  142 l0lIb0y
77.  142 Rubika-37-021204
79.  141 loffy
80.  140 thomas.sch
81.  138 gottagitgud
82.  136 cuberkid10
83.  133 Squeaks
84.  132 One Wheel
84.  132 John Benwell
84.  132 teehee_elan
87.  131 thecubingwizard
88.  128 linus.sch
89.  124 MegaminxMan
89.  124 jake.levine
91.  123 Skewb_Cube
92.  122 goidlon
93.  120 PingPongCuber
94.  117 HippieCuber
95.  116 [email protected]
96.  113 filmip
96.  113 Salvatore765431
98.  112 Keenan Johnson
98.  112 Petri Krzywacki
98.  112 pizzacrust
101.  107 Hunter Eric Deardurff
102.  106 FishyIshy
102.  106 sporteisvogel
104.  105 Jerome speedcuber
105.  103 Brady
106.  96 TheSlykrCubr
107.  92 Cubing5life
107.  92 oskarinn
109.  91 trangium
109.  91 MarkA64
111.  89 Mo_A2244
112.  87 anna4f
113.  86 TheCuber12345
114.  83 YaleZ1023
115.  76 ryan_soh
116.  75 oliverpallo
117.  74 freshcuber.de
118.  71 Pranav Gadge
119.  68 Elo13
120.  65 KyleTheCuber
121.  63 cwirkus50
121.  63 GenTheThief
121.  63 cckkbb
124.  62 R Prime
125.  61 hebscody
125.  61 Heath Flick
127.  60 david706cuber
128.  59 Sitina
129.  58 MattHallTV
130.  53 riovqn
131.  50 xander3
132.  47 Moosekacha
133.  42 Rollercoasterben
134.  40 Batman123
135.  37 Yunhooooo
136.  36 SpeedCuberSUB30
136.  36 JChambers13
138.  35 qwr
138.  35 ElephantCuber
140.  33 Josh_
140.  33 Alea
142.  32 speedcube.insta
142.  32 dav3
144.  27 swburk
144.  27 Caleb Rogers
146.  26 Ferdzio
147.  24 J perm
148.  23 anderson_1231
149.  21 PCCuber
150.  19 XIQTF
151.  16 Crazycubesolver
152.  15 Muhammad Ahmed Hasan
153.  12 Theo Leinad
154.  11 TardySloth
155.  10 shqdowcuber
156.  9 pineapple cuber luca V
157.  8 JailtonMendes
158.  7 Joshua smith the cuber
159.  6 C Perm
160.  5 RadicalRick
161.  4 StuntPlayZYT


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 17, 2020)

161 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 96!

That means our winner this week is *filmip!* Congratulations!!


----------

